# Strava data to Google Maps?



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

I like to transfer my track onto Google maps for my website so I can offer my readers a totally interactive map. I have using my phone and Strava to keep track of my rides lately. My problem ... transferring the GPPX points into Google Maps. I can get the points to transfer in, but there are too many of them. I went on a hour and a half ride and Strava gathered 2,570 points! When I loaded these into Google Maps I ended up 9 pages of points.

Does anyone know how I can reduce the number of points I am getting from Strava or a way to filter out points yet still get the essence of the ride on my Google Map?

Thanks for any help you can give,

Joe
Mountain Bike Diaries . Com


----------



## n64kps (Feb 28, 2013)

Well the less data points you have, the less accurate your ride data will be on your maps and it won't necessarily show the exact track you took on your ride. The Strava app on smartphones collects data every 3 seconds. On a GPS, the data collection is programmable by the unit which you then upload to Strava. What is the downside of having so many points?

Also, when looking at your ride on Strava's website there's a "More" button just above the map on the right hand side. You can choose "embed on blog" and it'll give you the code to copy and paste onto your site.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you're doing it wrong. You should not see pages and pages of points. You should see lines. each "point" should draw a new segment along that line. I put tracks on my website that have tens of thousands of track points and they display fine.

Somewhere along your workflow, you told something to create a file or display a file as points.

Here's what you should do:

Forget Strava. It's confusing things. It's irrelevant. Save your track directly to your computer from your GPS. Make sure it downloads as a track, not as points or a route or any of that stuff. That way, you are sure that your data is good and you have a good backup in case something goes wrong later.

Next, you have to decide where to put your files online and how you want to display them. I store many of my gpx files on my web server and display them in an inline Google Map using iframe tags with GMap4. the guy who develops it is a member here who goes by Jelf. His product is pretty versatile. It allows me to have tracks and waypoints in the same file, which most other services don't allow.

If you already have your data in one of most online services these days (Strava, Garmin Connect, etc, etc), you are provided an embed code to display their object on your site. You have to find the sharing options menu. Most provide embed code, a Facebook share, Twitter share, e-mail share, and so on. Sometimes, I use these. They are helpful and usually display statistics about a ride that GMap4 does not show. They are not very flexible in how you use them, though.

You can also sorta use Google MyMaps, but you have to convert your .gpx file into a .kml before you can do that, but it offers limited basemap views.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Strava to Google Maps*

Dear n64kps and NateHawk,

First of all, thanks for trying to help.

I am using my Android to gather my GPS on Strava because my GPS broke and I am not sure I need to buy another one. I feel the Strava data is pretty accurate and and I like all the data Strava provides. I do know about embedding Strava onto my website ... I have done it several times. But I also like to use Google Maps. With Google Maps I can mark places of interest, such as a bridge or a gate. Google Maps also provides driving instructions to the trailheads.

I have tried loading my Strava GPX onto a file, then using A program (called ITconverter) to change the GPX file into a KML file. But when I import the KML into Google Maps I get at least 9 pages of tracks and waypoints. I think Google Maps interprets each Strava segment as a different map, or at least it puts them on a separate page. I would like to have just 1 map with a track of the full ride, of course. Then I can add icons to the map to mark special places.

Once again, thanks for any help and I will try any ideas you have.

Joe
MOUNTAIN BIKE DIARIES . COM


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

It's pretty simple, first paste the Strava ride page link into http://cosmocatalano.com/strava-gpx-export/. It will generate a gpx file link out of the Strava ride page.

Then paste that "download gpx file" link into the Google Maps search field, it will then create the map for it in Google Maps.

You don't need to actually download the gpx file unless you want that too, just paste the link.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

your problem appears to be with your gpx to kml conversion. I have never heard of the converter program you are using, but it's somehow responsible for your track becoming a bunch of points, not Google Maps. Use something else like GPS Babel to convert.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Strava to Google Maps*

Dear Mtn-Rider,

Thanks for the help.

I followed your instructions and it worked ... sort of. The entire ride track was transferred without the points, which is a major improvement. I still have the problem with the segments being loaded onto different maps. Google Maps put the first 4 segments on the Page 1 Map, 4 more segments onto the Page 2 Map, and 3 onto Page 3. So I still have 3 Google Maps for one ride. I guess I'll have to figure out how the data from more than 1 Google Map can be transferred onto one map.

Thanks again,

Joe
Mountain Bike Diaries


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*How about this?*

How about this? Click on a yellow pin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Wherewolf,

What app are you using to place the yellow pins? 

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Google Earth*



[email protected] said:


> Hey Wherewolf,
> What app are you using to place the yellow pins? Thanks, [email protected]


Google Earth, then export in kml format. Put your kml file in Public Dropbox folder and paste the URL into Gmap4.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Huh? 

What would I load my Strava into?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Google Earth*

Open your gpx file from Strava in Google Earth, add pins, save as kml file. Put kml file in Public Dropbox folder and paste its URL into Gmap4.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

put. away. the. smartphone.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Send me gpx file*



NateHawk said:


> put. away. the. smartphone.


Send me the gpx file Joe. I'd be curious to see how it stacks up to my 800 in Topofusion. I can not download it from Strava since I am not a paying member.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Comparison*

Below are our two gpx files for the same ride in Topofusion. You can see how much difference the barometric altimeter makes in the 800 vs. the phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> put. away. the. smartphone.


I guess I do need to get a GPS for more accurate results. Hey Nighthawk, Wherewolf tells me I should look into getting a used 705 (with the $2,000 a month going to my daughter's tuition I don't think I am going to convince the wife I need a $500 GPS) for around $100. Since you are the "GPS Geek" what do you think?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

considering the problems you're having with your phone relative to what you want to do, anything would be better than what you have.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*No Recommendations?*

Sorry, I just noticed I misspelled your title in the last post.

So Natehawk, no recommendations?

And, thanks again for all your expertise.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I just noticed I misspelled your title in the last post.
> 
> So Natehawk, no recommendations?
> 
> And, thanks again for all your expertise.


my recommendations are general when criteria are general. I shy away from making specific product recommendations aside from describing what I currently use (and why) and what I have used in the past (and why).

I personally had bad luck with a firmware update on an Edge 705. It worked well otherwise, but not for what I want on the bike. I personally don't use the fitness/training functions on the bike. I do when I run. So I use an Oregon 450 on the bike for mapping, and I use a Forerunner for running. The Edge 705 still maps, so I thought it would be fine for my uses. But it's still a fitness GPS and it puts those fitness functions in a higher priority than I need. I felt like it was a waste of money for what I wanted. And it was. I sold it and was able to purchase the Oregon and a Forerunner for my wife. I sold my old 76CSx and got myself a Forerunner, and had money left over.

So you need to look at exactly what you want to do with your GPS and compare your list with product lit and intel from folks who have used some of the models you are thinking about.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Clarification*



Wherewolf said:


> Open your gpx file from Strava in Google Earth, add pins, save as kml file. Put kml file in Public Dropbox folder and paste its URL into Gmap4.


Hey Wherewolf,

What is a "Public Dropbox" folder and do you pay $50 to use the Gmap4? I have a Dropbox folder but I don't think it is public.

Also, could I put my gpx into google earth without it taking 9 maps like in google maps?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Decision time*



[email protected] said:


> What is a "Public Dropbox" folder and do you pay $50 to use the Gmap4? I have a Dropbox folder but I don't think it is public.


I knew absolutely nothing about any of this stuff until you brought it up a day or so ago. I learned it by doing Google searches. Hopefully you will not take offense, but I've already spent a considerable amount of time on this. And I've been helping you since last summer. I can only do so much for you. You need to decide if you really want to do this stuff because it will take some work on your part. As a teacher I'm certain you realize there are few shortcuts, most problems take a bit of study.

With respect to your two questions above, this is exactly what I tell my students: you could have answered those questions in a few minutes via Google instead of waiting for me to answer them. That's exactly what I did. You've also wasted a lot of time and energy because you did not heed my advice from last summer: you need a real GPS to do the things you want to do.

What is a Dropbox Public folder?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> So you need to look at exactly what you want to do with your GPS and compare your list with product lit and intel from folks who have used some of the models you are thinking about.


Hey NateHawk,

I have put some thought into what I want my GPS to do. I was hoping you might take a little time and steer me in a general direction as to what GPS would do these things.

1. - I don't care about the fitness (heart rate, cadence, all that stuff) either.
2. - I want to be able to mark waypoints on my GPS (bridge, bear, whatever unusual thing I see) during the ride and have them show up on a map later.
3. - I want to have an interactive map (like Google Maps) where viewers can zoom in or out on my site.
4. - I want my readers to be able to download the GPX data (onto their GPS device) so they can follow the ride if they choose.
5. - I want to have the GPS give me accurate altitudes (which the Phone won't).
6. - I would love to still use the widget that Strava provides (gives a quick synopsis of my last 5 rides and offers links for people to study the rides more in depth).
7. - I want to have a GPS that gives me accuracy within 20-30 feet and allows me to get accurate profiles I can post.
8. - Touchscreen would be nice, but I am not sure I can afford one, but maybe the wife will okay one.
9. - I would like to be able to store several tracks on the device before having to delete them.
10. - I like being able to use different colors to mark different trails on the my website map.
11. - I would like my readers to be able to print a copy of my map.
12 - I would like the device to have a battery life of at least 10 hours (for my longest rides).
13 - I would prefer to have the GPS connect to my computer without wires.
14. - I would like to mount the GPS on my handlebar somewhere where I can enter waypoints.

I am sure there are other features I might like but do not know enough about what is possible.

Thanks,


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you cannot get your whole list.

most of that stuff is available, but many items are mutually exclusive. go to Garmin's website and compare models.

anything that relies on saved .gpx files is possible with any GPS provided you save the file to your computer and work with it there. some of the things you want (like making different trails different colors) require manipulation on your computer that may include things like merging files, changing file formats, and things.

no GPS can store multiple rides and display them at the same time. not possible. you can store them for display, but you have to manually save them. and you can only display one at a time.

wireless uploading is only available for fitness models. furthermore, it is not the best choice for what you want to do. wireless uploading is going to put the file online where you don't want it (yet). you want to manually download the file, work with it on your computer, and then upload it somewhere. maybe to a data sharing site, but some of the things you want are not supported by any of the data sharing sites. You will have to self host the files and display them another way.

additionally, few programs are any good at printing good quality maps anymore. About the only one I know that's intended for consumers who don't know much about mapping is National Geographic Topo! but it's crap otherwise. Maybe the next best would be Delorme's Topo program, but I can make no guarantees. It's been many years since I've seen a printout from that program. If you want a good printable map, you're going to have to make it yourself, and you do not have the skills to make a good one. You might be able to do it, but you will have to do a lot of self-learning and you don't have a good track record about that sort of thing. There's talk about doing that sort of thing on the Trailbuilding forum.

it sounds like you want features from both the etrex line and the Edge or Forerunner lines. You will have to choose the features most important to you and give up on the other ones.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Edge 800 and 705*

I can answer these for the Garmin 800 and 705. The new 810 added a few features I don't care about. Some of your "needs" below have nothing to do with GPS choice. They can all be done with any GPS track if you are willing to put in the time. I use Strava only for the widget of my last five rides that I can place on my site. Otherwise Garmin Connect provides much more information, it is free to anyone, and you can embed your ride in a post like below. Click on "View Details" in the lower right of it. Did you ever resolve the GPS connection to your computer problem? Try another computer to see if it just that computer. I write all my tracks to the SD card and then I can transfer them to any computer, or Android tablet just using a $10 card reader.

1 - both do fitness but you don't have to use it
2 - both do this.
3 - has nothing to do with GPS choice.
4 - place your file on Garmin Connect - free to anyone. Must pay Strava for this.
5 - 800 is great, 705 is good
6 - has nothing to do with the GPS choice. 
7 - both are very accurate.
8 - 800 has touch screen.
9 - 800 storage is only limited by your SD card size. It could hold perhaps thousands. 705 has very limited memory.
10 - has nothing to do with the GPS choice. 
11 - has nothing to do with the GPS choice. You can capture a screen shot of your track in Topofusion.
12 - both have about 15 hours or so.
13 - not sure this is available for any GPS. 
14 - 800 has fantastic mount, 705 is good. But mount to stem, not handlebars.

Other considerations:

I'm surprised you don't want to be able to load topo maps and other people's rides, and follow them?
Being able to write to and read from SD card - plenty of memory for tracks, maps.
I want one second recording for greater accuracy, 800 has unlimited, 705 is limited to 4.5 hours.
I want to save tracks on SD card, not internal memory - 800 can do this, 705 can't.
I want to keep lots of different public domain topo maps on the unit - 800 can do this, 705 can't.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/212203288​


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Much of what you're wanting to do with interactive maps, waypoints, GPX download on your website can be done. You just need to dive into the Google Maps API and get your hands dirty.

I'm tossing my Strava rides onto a map on my blog by hosting a KML file of the Strava activity in a public Dropbox folder. The Google Maps API and a little jQuery magic put the file on the map. In addition to the track, I'm also pulling Flickr photos from the ride onto the map.

To see it in action take a look at my ride from May 26th. If you click on the link "perrefitte" in that post for instance, a map will load in a Fancybox window. You'll see the Strava track as well as blue markers for each photo taken. Clicking on the orange Strava square shown on the map will open an info window with a few numbers about the ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am interested in some details about how you did this. Though honestly I'd rather use OSM maps on my site.

Still, diving into the code is a bit of a mystery to me. I am familiar with html enough to customize and tweak things but javascript is not really part of my skillset.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

There are two parts of it actually. I wrote a PHP script that gets the data from Strava and returns a KML file. I save that file in a public Dropbox folder from where I pull it onto a map. Putting Google Maps on my blog and overlaying it with the KML track is all done in Javascript. I wrote all the code using jQuery, a Javascript library that makes things just a whole lot easier. To use the Google Maps API there's no other way than knowing Javascript.

Alternatively, you can host your GPX or KML files on your site and embed Google Maps with an iframe. Go to Google Maps, paste the URL of your GPX or KML file into the search box. Now you can grab the HTML and even customize the embedded map.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Your second bit is what I do now. You suggest javascript coding for the OP, but when pressed for information about it, you back off. I want to learn enough javascript to host the data and the map on my site.

Suggestions would be appreciated, especially with regards to a wordpress site structure. I tried to use the leaflet api to get osm maps, but something wasn't working right and I am pretty sure it had to do with the wordpress site structure. I put the required code into the tags as the instructions stated but at this point I am unsure if that is the right spot given the structure of my particular site


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

As far as Wordpress and Leaflet, have you looked at the Wordpress plugin Maps Marker?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tried it. Doesn't do what I want


----------

